# Oak Park guide bushs...



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am trying to calculate some offsets for the small dish templates I am making for the current mad rush on making some small coin/key trays.

Also to make the 'plugs' to rout the outside walls..

Does any one know off hand what sizes the OP sets come in.

I also have the Makita 40mm, 30mm, 20mm and 16mm GB's...

I plan to use a 3/4" bowl cutter....

I plan to make some square dishes, also.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I am trying to calculate some offsets for the small dish templates I am making for the current mad rush on making some small coin/key trays.
> 
> Also to make the 'plugs' to rout the outside walls..
> 
> ...


You probaable already have this info? Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

Sure looks like they are going out of business.

Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Herb.

I can probably blame the heat and middle age for the brain fade...

If I use Harry's method, I should be able to work out the requirements for the measurements for the round and the square dishes.

I found a video from The Router Workshop, using the inlay kit which may help for the odd shaped dishes.....


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> I am trying to calculate some offsets for the small dish templates I am making for the current mad rush on making some small coin/key trays.
> 
> Also to make the 'plugs' to rout the outside walls..
> 
> ...


I have the official measurements, the OD (outside diameter) and calculated ID. The Oak-Park set was reported as the Outside Diameter but Lee Valley sells a subset and reports both. The Lee Valley dimensions are the basis for my calculated ID of the Oak-Park st.

Oak Park Template Guides312
ID OD
1/8 1/4
0.183 0.308
1/4. 3/8
5/16. 7/16
7/16 9/16
1/2. 5/8
5/8. 3/4
11/16. 13/16
13/16 15/16
7/8. 1
1-1/8 1-1/4
1 1/4 1-3/8
1-3/8 1-1/2


Lee Valley 1 1/2 in inserts, template guides

ID OD
1/4 3/8
5/16. 7/16
1/2. 5/8
5/8 3/4
7/8. 1
1-3/8. 1-1/2

In the reply box I have a nicely column formated table but when posted the spaces largely and erratically disappear.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Herb Stoops said:


> You probaable already have this info? Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
> 
> Sure looks like they are going out of business.
> 
> Herb


Herb, sadly they are going out of the router-related business. I would hope that somewhere on the RouterForums we could at least preserve the information for their jigs, router table and plate dimensions, (including the vacuum attachemens), inlay templates, and all the products unique to them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"In the reply box I have a nicely column formated table but when posted the spaces largely and erratically disappear."

I had the same trouble when I tried to post a table of Sydney temperatures.


Thanks for answering my post Tom.

I had a brain fade when I made the OP and should have thought it out first....


----------

